# Siloh chapel June 2016



## andylen (Aug 7, 2016)

Looked at this place a couple of times and all locked up.
Went back on a quiet Saturday afternoon and the back door was on the latch.

Shut it's doors Janraury this year, after 138 years. Congregation dwindled to 6 in the end. Surprisingly the organ was tuned last month though. It's up for sale for 50k, no planning for residential though.​


IMG_2605 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


13438817_856210307844902_3547779842688572304_n by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_2864 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_2871 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_2882 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_2900 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_2915 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_2916 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_2918 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_2919.1 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_2922 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_2923 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_2926 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_2946 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


IMG_2907 by Andrew Lennox, on Flickr


Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 7, 2016)

Lovely stuff in there, favorite photo was the last one.


----------



## krela (Aug 7, 2016)

What a beauty. I hope this doesn't go the way of other similar chapels but it's hard to see how it has a future.


----------



## andylen (Aug 7, 2016)

The roof is going in the corners. The hall down below is in a bad way.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 7, 2016)

That's beautiful! Nice work!


----------



## mookster (Aug 7, 2016)

That's a real beauty.


----------



## smiler (Aug 7, 2016)

All that chapel for six folk, no wonder it closed down and those clergymen looked a bit dodgy, it is a lovely building but I believe Krela is correct, there's no chance that the Westlyans will even try to save it and economically they too are right, damned shame though, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## andylen (Aug 7, 2016)

Has seating for 1100 people, 70 odd row up and down. Built when the copper works were in full swing.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 7, 2016)

That's a nice church and photographed well.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 7, 2016)

That's a real beauty.very clean.well done


----------



## HughieD (Aug 7, 2016)

Absolutely stunning pix.


----------



## dirge (Aug 8, 2016)

Great shots mate!


----------



## andylen (Aug 8, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a nice church and photographed well.



Cheers Hugh.


----------



## Derelictheart (Aug 8, 2016)

What a building for 50k.


----------



## tazong (Aug 8, 2016)

That is one fantastic church - i have to say you and your mate made laugh - one looks like paul hollywood the other looks like Michael Elphick of boon fame, you rally should call yourselves - hollywood boons lol

great photos


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 10, 2016)

Nicely photographed! Bargain at 50K!  
Thanks for sharing


----------



## KM Punk (Aug 12, 2016)

Lovely stuff, Gorgeous building


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 12, 2016)

You see many chapels left to ruin and decay, this ceiling and building needs to be saved, excellent


----------

